# Website down?



## Wombo Combo (Apr 7, 2010)

I was trying to make a pre-order but the site never loads and times out. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

It's a little slow, but it works for me.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

The ShopTemp team is hoping to move the site to a dedicated server in the near future, so bear with them during these occasional minor hiccups. It's up and working again now.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 7, 2010)

Finally loaded, paypal accepted the payment but page stopped loading after that (shoptemp not paypal). I logged in to look to see if my order was on my account and it does not show up.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 7, 2010)

Seems like its down again.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't go on there right now either.


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 7, 2010)

the site is down


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

The issue isn't on ShopTemp's end, but rather the host. They're doing tests to fix a slowdown problem on the network. If all goes well the shop will be back up and faster than ever in no time.

EDIT: It's back up.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 7, 2010)

It's up for me.

edit: And it's down again D:


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

@ShopTemp said:
			
		

> The site is down for a few minutes for server maintenance. Sorry for the lack of a warning but we weren't informed ourselves either!!


src

edit: Yes, apparently they're back up. Just wanted to add that the last sentence of the twitter post was, what I wanted to point out.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Well folks, it seems the issue is fixed. And to compensate for the downtimes, the ShopTemp team and GBAtemp have decided to extend the offer on $29.95 DSTWO pre-orders to more than the initial 100 for a while. It will be at cost to both sites, but neither we nor ShopTemp mind taking a hit to apologize and benefit you guys.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Well folks, it seems the issue is fixed. And to compensate for the downtimes, the ShopTemp team and GBAtemp have decided to extend the offer on $29.95 DSTWO pre-orders to more than the initial 100 for a while. It will be at cost to both sites, but neither we nor ShopTemp mind taking a hit to apologize and benefit you guys.



That is really cool of both ShopTemp and GBAtemp. Service like this makes a customer a regular.


----------



## joe_gamer (Apr 7, 2010)

The Acekard 2i deal got posted on Slickdeals.net.....over 5000 views on it already..

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.ph...1&t=1962090


----------



## playallday (Apr 7, 2010)

No, it's not down.  It's just really slow because of all the people trying to get on it!


----------



## joe_gamer (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks ShopTemp....just ordered SC2...

I hope the post in Slickdeals doesn't F things up for us gbatempers.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 7, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> No, it's not down.  It's just really slow because of all the people trying to get on it!



No it was actually down twice since I been on it. But I am sure that is one of the reasons it went down.

@ joe_gamer
Did you post it there? It was inevitable that someone would post it on deal sites.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 7, 2010)

joe_gamer said:
			
		

> The Acekard 2i deal got posted on Slickdeals.net.....over 5000 views on it already..
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.ph...1&t=1962090



Hahaha! Now every cousin and their mum will have a Acekard.


----------



## joe_gamer (Apr 7, 2010)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, I didn't.


----------



## Krestent (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't the mods PM the discount to all the members at once instead of posting it?


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 7, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Can't the mods PM the discount to all the members at once instead of posting it?




That would seem a better idea to me, but then it only takes one idiot to post it on again.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

hunnymonster said:
			
		

> tattar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To reply to the both of you, this section is members only and it was still posted. So PMs, which are also members only, are no safer for that sort of thing.


----------



## Shotkill17 (Apr 7, 2010)

I take an order and payed with paypal but my order is not in my Account ?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Shotkill17 said:
			
		

> I take an order and payed with paypal but my order is not in my Account ?


Hm, you should contact their support about that, you can do so here.


----------



## Shotkill17 (Apr 7, 2010)

Valid order # required
i cant send a ticket  but my order number is correct as in the email


----------



## xalphax (Apr 7, 2010)

http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/

to test in the future


----------

